# Moon Lake Memorial Weekend (more pics added)



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I took my wife and my boy to Moon Lake this last weekend. I got up there Friday night at 8:30. When I got to the lake, the water lever was lower than I have ever seen it. You could almost walk across the whole thing. Saturday morning the wind was horrible. We drove up and down the beach trying to find a place out of the wind. However, we couldn't find a place, so we just went back to camp. Later in the afternoon, the wind slowed a bit, so I took the Porta-Bote out. My brother in law wanted to go for a ride with me, just in hopes that he was there when the "cardboard boat" failed, and trolled for a little bit. I tried a lucky craft ghost minnow, but for some reason it just didnt feel right so after about 5 minuets i switched to a trusty old jakes spin-a lure and within 10 minuets i had a hit. It didnt really jerk or anything, all it did was start pulling my drag out, so i shut the motor down and reeled it in. I wasnt really fighting. I was out about 50 yards then. By the time i got him within 20 yards he started to fight a bit more, then i could tell that he had some good size to him and a few minuets later he surfaced. I got him to the boat, reached for the net, and realized it was left in the truck on the beach and i couldnt get a handle on him then he took off screaming my drag again so i figured it would be best to wear him out than to risk him snapping my line. he played around for 20 minuets i could never get a hand on him to get him in the boat. then finally got him in the boat my brother in law was excited and was guessing the length at about a foot but we headed back in to the truck where i laid it out on the tailgate and measured it in at a good 24" on the dot. We headed back up to camp got it cleaned and gutted and set in the ice chest. I went to the lodge, was talking to the owners, and they had a scale. we weighed it in at just over 5 pounds after it was gutted and cleaned one of the best fishing trips i have had in a while...Sorry about the poor picture quality, I can't get my camera to hook up to my computer.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*

Awesome Tiger! Well done.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*

Nice one, bro! :lol: 8)   :mrgreen:  :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*



> over 5 pounds after it was gutted


 :shock: :shock:

Good job bigboybdub, I'll expect to see you're picture on the trophy wall up there !!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*

Nice piggie. Glad you had a good time out there.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*



.45 said:


> > over 5 pounds after it was gutted
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock:
> ...


Yea it should be up there they were pretty happy to start the wall of fame with something that big funny thing is we have been going up there every year for about 7 years and I had no idea they did that but I guess we were always there in the start of the season so nothing was up yet


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*

Nice fish, well worth that bit of wind now isn't it?
I will make it up that way someday, hope to find more like that up there :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*

Wow a big one from there nice!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*

Planter eating SOB. Nice fish dude.


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*

Very nice fish!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*

I read where Moon Lake is being drained to work on the dam. Siesmic (sp?) upgrades.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*



Jed said:


> I read where Moon Lake is being drained to work on the dam. Siesmic (sp?) upgrades.


in talking to the camp host he was saying that they were draining moon lake just to fill up some of the other lakes downstream like two pots was the fullest i have ever seen it before it seemed to stretch on forever


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*



bigboybdub said:


> Jed said:
> 
> 
> > I read where Moon Lake is being drained to work on the dam. Siesmic (sp?) upgrades.
> ...


It's actually called 'Twin Potts', named after a local rancher when they built the dam in the 1920's or so. And you're right, I've never seen it that full either.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

My bad I always get it confused maybe from now on I can remember right now that I am corrected thanks


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been to twin pots many times. Great little reservoir with some nice fish.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Moon Lake Memorial Weekend*



bigboybdub said:


> Jed said:
> 
> 
> > I read where Moon Lake is being drained to work on the dam. Siesmic (sp?) upgrades.
> ...


I read this and talked with a guy that works for the Duchesne Water Conservation District. While I was changing the oil on his truck, he got on the phone and made a few calls. Moon lake is low because there isn't water to fill it. They aren't keeping it low on purpose. He said there was talk of a plan on what to do if something happened, but no upgrades or other work is being done to the dam. Currently there is only one place irrigation wise where water from moon lake is going. For the time being they are getting irrigation water elsewhere.


----------

